# How to train??????



## I_WantAllTheCockatiels! (Mar 26, 2021)

I'm working on bonding and gaining trust with my new cockatiel, Tiki. I am trying to work on stuff with him (such as I have a spare perch and everytime he sees me put it near him he knows to hop on to it, working on inching my fingers up it tho) and I was wondering about training tips. I'm really not sure if there is something that I am doing wrong or if there's somerhing that I am doing right or could be doing better so I am open to suggestions. Pls reply!!!!


----------



## zayn (Mar 31, 2021)

its too soon for u to start training him tricks, bond with him first, when he completely trusts you, then start the training


----------



## I_WantAllTheCockatiels! (Mar 26, 2021)

I know that but I'm asking for when I get there


----------

